# Lack of Zebralight H52 chatter



## markr6 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm surprised more of us here aren't churning the rumor mill about an H52. And it's not even on the Zebralight spreadsheet. I don't think it's "too early" to see rumors, speculations, etc. But is it possible they aren't even thinking about updating the H51? Not that there's anything wrong with it, but if I were going to buy an H51 I would like to do so knowing an H52 wasn't coming out right after.


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 29, 2012)

markr6 said:


> I'm surprised more of us here aren't churning the rumor mill about an H52. And it's not even on the Zebralight spreadsheet. I don't think it's "too early" to see rumors, speculations, etc. But is it possible they aren't even thinking about updating the H51? Not that there's anything wrong with it, but if I were going to buy an H51 I would like to do so knowing an H52 wasn't coming out right after.



I think the h51 is too big. The H52 should be more along the lines of the h501/h502 in terms of size.

On the other hand i would rather like to see a zebralight with seperate flood and spot LEDs. Just like the Petzl nao uses two different leds for spot and spill, but keeping the typical tubular zebralight design.

I still think that a lot of work on a better headban/holder is needed. The silicone holder is just not up on par with the comfort of a petzl or black diamond.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 29, 2012)

Shorty66 said:


> I think the h51 is too big. The H52 should be more along the lines of the h501/h502 in terms of size.
> 
> On the other hand i would rather like to see a zebralight with seperate flood and spot LEDs. Just like the Petzl nao uses two different leds for spot and spill, but keeping the typical tubular zebralight design.
> 
> I still think that a lot of work on a better headban/holder is needed. The silicone holder is just not up on par with the comfort of a petzl or black diamond.



I don't think the H51 is too big, but a decrease in size close to the H502 would certainly be appreciated! I also like the headband. I even use it for running almost every night and don't have any bouncing. If you haven't already done so, you need to check out the following post on "re-threading" the band. It's A LOT more comfortable with the rubber no longer against the forehead and more stable -- http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-XM-L-750-Lm&p=3793887&viewfull=1#post3793887. There's a few other posts about this as well.


----------



## Planz (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm also waiting for a H52


----------



## elbowtko (Dec 29, 2012)

I lost my h51w at a hike... Hoping to get another one in the form of a H52 with updated LED. I'd say the beauty of zebralights is its simplicity in a powerfull headlight that you don't get with other headlamps. I wouldn't want to add separate LEDs. Just give me something similar in spot/spill as a H51 but with a updated LED


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 6, 2013)

I will have to disagree with you here, as I think Zebralight is still the innovsator with their headband and holders. Just consider that their band design and holder seems to be copied more than other designs. That should say something.

I have tons of Zebralights and a handful of Princeton Tec headlamps as well as older Energizer headlamps. All the Zebralights are what gets used and most of it is because of the simplicity, the UI , the runtime, the comfort of the strap and the holder positioning.



Shorty66 said:


> I still think that a lot of work on a better headban/holder is needed. The silicone holder is just not up on par with the comfort of a petzl or black diamond.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I actually forgot I started the thread!

I must add that Zebralight recently told me *there are no plans for an H52 anytime soon *


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah, from what I have seen floating around CPF is that Zebralight has been swamped with the influx of H502 buyers, which has delayed the H602 and other further developments. Take it for what its worth. Perhaps we will in the very least see a more compact headlamp that sips on 18650's in the near future.


----------



## 67RS/SSx2 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have had a H51W on backorder since November. Was told they cannot get H51W any longer and plan to ship an H52W???


----------



## markr6 (Jan 12, 2013)

67RS/SSx2 said:


> I have had a H51W on backorder since November. Was told they cannot get H51W any longer and plan to ship an H52W???



They told me the H51 will be back in stock "in about two weeks" about 1 week ago. They also said no plans for an H52 anytime soon.


----------



## mclg (Jan 13, 2013)

Having a H51 which has replaced my other lights as my all-round light, I do hope that there is an update and that the strap is improved. The size is not an issue for me. If it did get smaller, that would not be a problem but unlike the H502, I really like the beam pattern in the H51, flood with a definite hotspot. 

My only complaint with the headband is that it is not comfortable worn for long periods without a hat or helmet. It is well designed in that I can wear it around my neck and due to its ability to rotate within the holder, can then be pointed at the desired angle. But like was already mentioned, the comfort when worn on the head is not on par with BD, PT, or others.


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 13, 2013)

Shorty66 said:


> On the other hand i would rather like to see a zebralight with seperate flood and spot LEDs. Just like the Petzl nao uses two different leds for spot and spill, but keeping the typical tubular zebralight design.


 x2 Zebralight needs to start introducing dual LED--spot/flood headlamps. H51/H502 formats in a single headlamp should be the new wave of ZL innovations!!


----------



## stp (Jan 15, 2013)

67RS/SSx2 said:


> I have had a H51W on backorder since November. Was told they cannot get H51W any longer and plan to ship an H52W???





markr6 said:


> They told me the H51 will be back in stock "in about two weeks" about 1 week ago. They also said no plans for an H52 anytime soon.



Hmm interesting...totally conflicting informations. I hope that they changed their mind somewhere between markr6 and 67RS/SSx2 contacting them.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 15, 2013)

stp said:


> Hmm interesting...totally conflicting informations. I hope that they changed their mind somewhere between markr6 and 67RS/SSx2 contacting them.


Yeah I'm beginning to wonder what's going on here, and quite frankly what's going on at ZL in general. I don't trust either of the responses so it's just a wait-and-see situation. I'm not in a hurry now. After getting my H600w, I may not even buy the H51/H52w.

Edit: I see these are now on "back order" instead of "out of stock" which it said for the past several weeks or even months!


----------



## markr6 (Jan 15, 2013)

All right!! My H51w just shipped already!! (still saying back order on website though) I can't wait to check this out and sell my H51!


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 16, 2013)

Shorty66 said:


> On the other hand i would rather like to see a zebralight with seperate flood and spot LEDs. Just like the Petzl nao uses two different leds for spot and spill, but keeping the typical tubular zebralight design.


I'd like to see that as well, though it does seem that, caving lights excluded, twin-LED headtorches with proper UIs giving decent control are as rare as rocking-horse manure, for reasons I simply don't understand.

Sure, controlling from a single button does present some challenges, but nothing insurmountable.
For example, I'm sure something could be done with a two-stage pushbutton, with partial presses to cycle through power levels and full-depth presses to cycle through various beam blends.


----------



## 67RS/SSx2 (Jan 16, 2013)

stp said:


> Hmm interesting...totally conflicting informations. I hope that they changed their mind somewhere between markr6 and 67RS/SSx2 contacting them.



Oops....hope I did not mislead anyone. I have not contacted ZL directly. My light is on backorder with Tactical LEDs. Have not heard anything in a few days. Hope I get a light soon.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 17, 2013)

uk_caver said:


> I'd like to see that as well, though it does seem that, caving lights excluded, twin-LED headtorches with proper UIs giving decent control are as rare as rocking-horse manure, for reasons I simply don't understand.



Have you looked at ahortons' Spike headlamp (see link to thread below) ? Multiple LEDs with separate controls for each, and a microcontroller which can be reprogrammed by the owner.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325352-Spike-Light-V3


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 17, 2013)

I've seen it and it looks very nice, but it is a fairly custom product.

Apart from the 'everything on' mode, is largely either/or rather than using blends, which is great for the things the light is intended to be used for.

The either/or operation is understandable, since the spot is a tight aspheric which isn't necessarily easy to blend with a flood, and the flood/spot led colours are different.

For a more mass-market light, with relatively small optics and a softer-edged spot beam, blending is an easier proposition. Especially as far as lights with limited power are concerned, there's a significant runtime advantage in being able to have something like a flood with relatively little added spot - makes a beam which still feels floody, but which is usable to longer distances than even a rather brighter pure flood beam would be - great for things like night walking where occasional glances ahead to pick out a trail are concerned.

I'm sure if ZL could come up with a light with variable power and 3 or 4 beam blends from flood through to spot, they'd get people raving about it.
I dare say it might affect sales of their single-LED lights (though if it did result in a shrinkage of the rest of the range, arguably that'd be no bad thing), but I expect it would pull in serious interest from current non-customers.


----------



## south_aussie_hiker (Feb 3, 2013)

H52 would be my next purchase... Without a doubt.

Lets hope they make one, preferably with the XPG2.


----------



## shelm (Jan 26, 2014)

H52 is available now, e.g. from ru.nkon.nl or similar RU dealers.

Please could anyone comment on the tint?


----------



## markr6 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've had mine for about 2 months now. I don't use it as much as my H600wII, but on occasion I'll take it on a run at night. Nice soft switch but not too soft like we're starting to see from most ZLs.

Tint is very nice, just like my SC600wII and H600wII. No green like my SC52w.


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 26, 2014)

^ Where did you get it two mos ago? I thought the cool version was just released...sure you're not referring to the H52w?


----------



## shelm (Jan 26, 2014)

> Fenix: PD32UE x2 (sold LD22 x2, LD12, E11 x3) | Nitecore EA4W & EA4 | Zebralight: SC600wII, SC52w, H52w, H51w, H600w, H600w II | Olight i3s | L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 x2 | Xeno E03 Nichia 219




He must be referring to H52w 

Really, the H52 was released *after* the H52w?


----------



## markr6 (Jan 26, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> ^ Where did you get it two mos ago? I thought the cool version was just released...sure you're not referring to the H52w?



Oh sorry you're right. I was thinking of the *H52w.* And actually it's what I was leaning towards when I started this thread.


----------



## cyclesport (Jan 26, 2014)

Got it. I'm hoping the newer H52 tint turns out to be free of green like the beautiful H52w. If so, it's my hope that the new SC52/SC52w will also share the H52w's slight (219'ish) rose tint. Craig @ IS told me a couple of mos ago that he thought ZL was now purchasing CREE reels out of the US but wasn't entirely sure. Perhaps ZL will finally get a reliable source for better tinted XM-L2s in their entire product line?


----------



## binky1206 (Jan 26, 2014)

I had email confirmation yesterday from zebralight that my h52fw is on its way, should get it soon and I'll post some pics when I do get it. I ordered it on 4th January.


----------

